# Arduino + Kinect = Live Animatronics



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

I found this while looking for kinect ideas..interesting.

this could be handy for capturing a real performance to loop, or even doing it live..

if it works well.

proof of concept:





for live puppetry, add a wireless mic and you could control movement & speak through an arduino controlled servo prop which could be awesome.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome. I've been waiting for Kinect controls to start turning up in the wild.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's awesome. I bought my son one of those, and he used it once. Wonder if I could "appropriate" it and come up with something in our haunt...


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

thats so cool


----------

